# Hocking report 6/3/12



## OU-Pilot (Oct 14, 2011)

Sunday my buddy and I went out and fished the stretch from laurel run rd north of nelsonville down to co rd 4 just south of movies 10....This was one of the best days fishing freshwater I have ever had in my life. We finished our trip with over 40 smallmouth!! About half were caught on craw colored crankbaits and the other were caught on either flukes, senkos, bitsy bugs, live crayfish or spinnerbaits. The average size was about 14" and my buddy caught the biggest of the day, an 18" fish that weighed in at about 3.5lbs (pic below). Also mixed in were a lot of fat spotted bass, a few LM and one 5lb channel cat that bit a berkley gulp minnow. What an incredible fishery!


----------



## OU-Pilot (Oct 14, 2011)




----------



## alock0889 (Feb 6, 2009)

I fished the Hocking around The Plains for about an hour today. Only managed one little smallie and chunky spotted bass. Were you on a float or fishing from shore?


----------



## RiverWader (Apr 1, 2006)

Congrats Man , Did You guys see the old dam? thats a great Cat spot


----------



## LipRipper79 (Mar 26, 2011)

Nice Smallie!!!! Got a beautiful lake run Smallie on The Rockie River this past friday night a lil smaller thn that...your makin a city boy jealous!!!


----------



## OU-Pilot (Oct 14, 2011)

river, yeah we saw it. was wondering how deep it gets there? i thought we for sure would have pulled a bass or two off of it, but got nothin. 

alock, we were in a canoe...the best way to fish that river IMO


----------



## RiverWader (Apr 1, 2006)

Ive never caught a Bass in that hole, there used to be a big tree stuck on the dam that We would climb and jump off of , never touched bottom.

The next stretch You need to try is from Movies ten to the plains


----------



## Drahthaar_dude (Aug 28, 2007)

Sounds like a good trip!


----------



## CATMAN447 (Jun 12, 2011)

How is the catfishing in that stretch? Everytime I drive by, I can't help but think there must be some monster flatheads and decent channels in there.


----------



## RiverWader (Apr 1, 2006)

Catfishing is GOOD


----------



## CATMAN447 (Jun 12, 2011)

Hey RiverWader, where is the old dam located? Im not from the area, but I'm fairly familiar with Nelsonville.


----------



## RiverWader (Apr 1, 2006)

Sent You a PM


----------



## WalleyeWayand (Jun 8, 2012)

Is the Bass Fishing any good around the OU campus? i just moved to the area trying to find some good spots to fish from the bank don't have my boat down here yet thanks


----------



## Berg69 (May 11, 2012)

does the berkly swimbaits work good in the hocking? cause im going to the police acamdey there and wanna do some fishing on our down time trying to figure out the best tackle for the river


----------



## RiverWader (Apr 1, 2006)

Yes fishing around O.U is great.

And im not sure if swim baits would work, Ive never used them Myself, Bitsy Bugs, spinners, tubes things like that work really well

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## marecheer (May 31, 2012)

Great catches! We only tried a couple spots near Logan while were in HH without luck, ended up fishing on Logan a bit. Next time will have to do a float trip for sure.


----------



## WalleyeWayand (Jun 8, 2012)

me and my girlfriend went out to fox lake the other day, did pretty good on blue gills even got into a ten pound carp with a fly had some nice hits on a jig too if you got a car its only about six miles from the OU campus


----------

